# I found a squab... in the UK, near Manchester



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

In wigan town centre wondering around crying for its mother, i left it and came back an hour later and it was in a corner crying again. I felt bad and thought it would more than likely die if i left it so its in a box with a teddy and some old pj's. Now i am wondering what to do with it? I've tryed feeding it but no luck so i guess they still feed from there mums at this point?
I really dont want it to die so any help would be appreciated!
Oh and its got feathers but bald spots under its wings and yellowy stringy fluff on its neck and still has what looks like some baby feathers.
x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where are you located, perhaps we can find some help?

You can feed it thawed and warmed up corn and/or peas (drained) for emergency.

You will have to gently open the beak and put one pea and/or corn to the back of the throat and allow him/her to swallow. He will refuse at first until he knows he is getting fed. We recommend baby bird formula.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charli said:


> In wigan town centre wondering around crying for its mother, i left it and came back an hour later and it was in a corner crying again. I felt bad and thought it would more than likely die if i left it so its in a box with a teddy and some old pj's. Now i am wondering what to do with it? I've tryed feeding it but no luck so i guess they still feed from there mums at this point?
> I really dont want it to die so any help would be appreciated!
> Oh and its got feathers but bald spots under its wings and yellowy stringy fluff on its neck and still has what looks like some baby feathers.
> x


are you in the UK? we have some members from there and they may beable to be of some help. can you post a pic of the bird?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Read the info under 

Pigeon Talk > Pigeon Crisis - Emergency! > I Found a Pigeon - now what?

Then post some more questions.

Where are you located? There may be some PT members nearby.

Also others will be along to answer other questions you don't find the answers to.

Larry (in Cologne)


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in the Uk near manchester, northwest.
I will get a picture up asap.
Should i try and hand feed it tonight?
x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

See if the baby will drink a litttle water, sometimes they will.

Gently dip the beak down in water (do not cover nostrils) and you may see him swallow ..or not. I would try to hand feed a little warmed up and wet (not dripping) corn or peas.


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok i will do, thankyou.
What do you think the likely hood of it dieing is?

The rspca told me to take it back to were i found it, do you think i should?
x










Thats him/her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If it is night and in unfriendly, predator territory...I wouldn't.

What a darling baby.


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, well thankyou for your help Iwill try and feed it after i've let her calm down abit.
I'll keep you updated  
And if there is anyone close who could look after it better than me please get in touch!
x


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Charli,

Now you have the little one I would keep it safe and warm at least for tonight until we can work out how best to help you. Don't let the RSPCA take it though, they will most likely destroy it.

Can you try and keep it warm, either put a hot water bottle in with it but covered with a towel, but make sure it can get away from the heat in case it's too warm. Once it's warm then try as suggested to dip it's beak in some water but make sure you don't cover it's nostrils in the water. Alternatively, just drip some water with a syringe or dropper if you have one, down the side of it's beak, it might sip this way.

As far as food goes, the easiest thing tonight would be to pop a few defrosted peas into it's beak by gently opening it. Also if you have some wholemeal bread, you can roll some up into tiny balls, like a pea size, dipped in water, and pop those into it's beak aswell.

I don't know if it's old enough to feed itself yet, it looks as if it has a good amount of feathers, so if you have any wild bird seed, you could leave a few scattered around him and see if he tries to pick them up. Mind you if he's a street feral, he may not have seen seeds before !!

The main thing is to keep it warm and calm for tonight.

Keep us posted as to how you're getting on and ask any questions you like.

As the others said read up if you have time on the sections about what to do, they will give you a lot of advice.

We'll have to look around to see if there is any help nearer to you.

Keep in touch,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charli,

YOu were right to pick it up, although its parents will probably feed it it will be too vulnerable to survive until it can fly. The RSPCA believes in "letting nature take its course" when it comes to birds...not that they would have the same principles for their families .

You could take it to the Three Owls Sanctuary near Rochdale:


http://www.threeowls.co.uk/

They have (or had) an aviary from which rescue pigeons can fly free during the say, but it is best to double check that they still accept pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Charli,

I'm just checking in to see how Piggi is this morning.

Keep us updated on here so if there are any UK members a bit nearer to you, they may know if there are any pigeon friendly rescue places up north if you aren't able to take care of this little one.

Hope all is well,

Janet

Just spotted Cynthia's reply as I posted mine. Look forward to hearing how things are going.


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all 
I woke up this morning expecting her to be dead tbh.
I came to check on her and she was up and more lively, shes now eating off me and looks healthier.
Thankyou so much for all your help! 
And i will look up the bird santuary thanks cyro51.I think they will be able to take care of her better than i can, even though i've grown really fond of the lil thing.
Thankyou all again.
x


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep us posted.

There have been others in Manchester who have rescued pigeons, so we can go through the member lists if necessary.

(You can also search, using "Manchester" as a search term). I found someone from several years back in Manchester (or maybe it was Birmingham) for someone last year. (I think they were also beginners -- at least for the first few weeks).

Larry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Charli,

That is great news, you must have the right touch !!

As Cynthia says, do check first with the sanctuary before you hand her over, if you do that is. Best to be sure they are still pigeon friendly and will rehab her and release her only if she is ok.

If she's fine then she will be better off mixing with others of her own kind before finding her way out in the big bad world. They need to learn from others what to eat and where to find it to stand any chance of survival.

Look forward to the next update.

Janet


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey ya'll.

The pigeon has now learnt to fly and i THINK she is ready to be relised but i really don't want to realise her into wigan because the chavs will get her 
What do you think i should do?
xxx


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Charli said:


> I am in the Uk near manchester, northwest.
> I will get a picture up asap.
> Should i try and hand feed it tonight?
> x


well i would help but i live in dorset i don t know if your willing to go that far


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Take it to the Three Owls Sanctuary, as far as I understand there it will fly free from an aviary but will be sheltered and fed.

It is so difficult to release a rescued baby, there are pigeon haters everywhere so there is no ideal release place.

Cynthia


----------



## Charli (Jan 28, 2009)

rang them and takeing her tomo.
Shes learnt to fly and wont stop trying to attack me lol.
She's insane!
x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad she is doing so well.

Thank you for your care of this bird, and for the update.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's great to hear. All credit to you for taking such good care of this bird.

I wish it a happy life, well done,

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Good for you charli. Thank you for saving this little piggie!!
Jayne


----------

